# Mid Yorkshire Golf Club



## KeefG (May 23, 2009)

Had a knock round Vig's track today to get some course knowledge ahead of the NE vs NW match next month and I have to say i'm more than pleased we are playing here, lovely track that if you get the chance to play on should not be passed up!

Starting from the tee boxes, absolutely mint condition which is always a nice start to the round.  The fairways were lush, plenty of hazards lurking in all directions (which is not good when you play as badly as I did on the front 9).

The greens were very nice, according to Vig they were slow in comparison to what they normally are, i'm used to the greens at my track which are very slow, so needless to say it took me a few putts to get the feel for them.  They read very true though, and if they look as though they're a bit left to right then it will shape that way.

The back 9 is a much more serene setting for golf with some very very pretty holes, the par 4 15th & par 4 17th are fine examples of this.  There are a lot of holes which are doglegs and if, like me, you cant draw the ball you are at a disadvantage.  The holes are shaped though in such a way that big hitters are not favoured here apart from on 1 or 2 holes.

All in all I think we'll have a very good day out here and I for one am looking forward to it that little bit more now!


----------



## vig (May 23, 2009)

Just had an update from the club, apparently there were two hackers out there this afternoon, well one hacker and his apprentice


----------



## KeefG (May 23, 2009)

That must have been those 2 muppets who were behind us my young padowan


----------



## vig (May 23, 2009)

PML! 

HID knew I hadn't played well. The clubs are stil in the car in the garage.
I'm so transparent.

Still 7 ciders later, things don't look so bad.  No shanks!


----------



## KeefG (May 23, 2009)

hehehehe

HID has stormed off to bed 

I got in, ate my tea and promptly fell asleep while she was trying to watch Coronationenders Farm on V+, then I shouted at her because her laptop is goosed, so she's just stormed off to bed with a right face on.

Thats me not getting any tonight


----------



## Punto83 (Jul 25, 2009)

Good review. I played at Mid Yorkshire about 3 months ago and really enjoyed the experience. I'm relatively new to golf so it was only my second time on an 18 hole course and I was impressed. Hopefully will be visiting again in the next month or so.


----------



## KeefG (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!

Glad you enjoyed it, since I wrote the review i've become a member as I love playing there.


----------

